

Wusk Launches at SXSW - mehfuzh
http://blog.wusk.co/post/78862786538/wusk-launches-at-sxsw

======
gk1
I suggest rephrasing the homepage language.

"Support Great Content" \--> Meaningless. I have no idea what this is supposed
to mean.

"Paste your content URL..." \--> What? Why?

"Wusk is an exclusive, personalized way for content creators and fans to
support and connect with each other." \--> What? Support in what way? Connect
in what way? What's the point of this? Why would I use this?

"Do you create videos, music, written content or art? Wusk will help you
receive monetary support from your fans and connect with them personally."
\--> OK, finally something that makes sense, though I doubt most people would
stick around long enough to get to this part. I guess it lets people give tips
to YouTube channels?

"Through Wusk, you can support and show your thanks to your favorite content
creators for the content you enjoy, and get exclusive fan experiences." \-->
Saying the same thing as before. The previous one alluded to paid support,
whereas here it's ambiguous how you're going to "support" and "give thanks."

~~~
j0seph
Greg, thanks for all of these suggestions. I appreciate you taking the time to
look over our service. I will work on some of these recommendations in the
next couple of days.

Joseph Holguin Founder Wusk.co

